# Not the biggest religious music fan...



## Gouldanian

But thought you gentlemen would appreciate this:






It's a Syriac rite (Syriac is the descendant of Aramaic, the langue Jesus and all of Mesopotamia spoke at the time) written by Ephrem the Syrian, a Saint of the Syriac church (the oldest church of the Levant).

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Pugg

We do have a religious music topic.


----------



## Gouldanian

I thought all topics in this section of the form were religious music topics.


----------



## Pugg

Glenn Gould said:


> I thought all topics in this section of the form were religious music topics.


You are right, I meant that you probably get more response in current listing to....this religious piece.


----------



## Nereffid

Glenn Gould said:


> But thought you gentlemen would appreciate this:


I think some of us gentlemen are actually ladies.


----------



## Gouldanian

Nereffid said:


> I think some of us gentlemen are actually ladies.


No sexism intended, it was more like the ''Dear Sir'' used when writing to people unknown.

I'll find another wording next time.


----------



## KenOC

"Gentlepeople" works well. Or as a salutation, "Dear Sir or Madam, as the case may be."


----------



## sharik

seems like it is safe only to call everyone a lady, just in case...


----------



## Gouldanian

sharik said:


> seems like it is safe only to call everyone a lady, just in case...


Not sure how safe this is.


----------



## sharik

Gouldanian said:


> Not sure how safe this is.


lots safer than the other way around.


----------



## Triplets

How about "Fellow Carbon Consumers"?


----------



## Strange Magic

".


Gouldanian said:


> But thought you gentlemen would appreciate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Syriac rite (Syriac is the descendant of Aramaic, the langue Jesus and all of Mesopotamia spoke at the time) written by Ephrem the Syrian, a Saint of the Syriac church (the oldest church of the Levant).
> 
> I hope you enjoy it.


I did enjoy it. Thank you for posting it. There are many interesting musics from lands rimming the Mediterranean; I tend to like most of them.


----------



## Gouldanian

You are most welcome.


----------



## quack

Here are Bach's Passions performed with a distinct arabic flavor.


----------

